# Explorateur vpn



## maxicarve (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

Parmis les utilisateurs est-ce que certains utilisent des applis (iphone/ipad) genre explorateur pour aller chercher des fichiers via une connexion VPN ?

Merci à vous


----------

